# My stop at Long John Silvers cost me a Schwinn King Sting!



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Before you start thinking this is some sob story with an outcome that is nagging at my soul, keep reading. I often like to hit the local Goodwill stores and decided to phone up to the furthest one so I could save a trip if they didn't have anything. They said they have a couple bikes, so I decided to check it out.

The low fuel light comes on, so I pull in to the gas station with a Long Johns next door. After I filled up, I decided I could use a bite, so I parked and went inside to eat.

Anyway, I head up the road and make it to the Goodwill. I walk inside to find a stack of bikes, 2 of which catch my attention. It took me a minute to realize what I was looking at, 2 nice Schwinn King Stings. A guy was already grabbing one (black 10 speed with gold ano goodies) leaving a silver 5 speed with blue ano. I ask the guy if he is going to buy that one and he would not let go. I should have offered him money not to buy it, but he looked like a little kid on Christmas morning so I let it go. Heck, I still got my hands on one of them, but I can't help buy think that my little pit stop cost me one of those bikes.

Pics to come soon once I get a new card reader.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

At least you got one. Maybe if you would have went straight to the Goodwill, you would have been run over in the parking lot. You can't question fate.
Let's see some pics.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

it's Karma.....


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I am definitely not complaining because I could have just as easily decided not to drive all the way out to this location. It is still hard not to think about the "what ifs."

I will swing by the electronics store on my way home and get a card reader so I can upload pics.

Does anybody know what kind of seat would have been appropriate for this bike? The previous owner had installed a funky springer saddle which looks terrible.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> it's Karma.....


Don't you mean Bikema?


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Both my King Stings had leather avocets I think. I am not sure if those were stock though. The sidewinders came with brooks saddles, not the leather ones.


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

Heres the specs:










:thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Here we go, a sampling of pics I took. The bike is very clean. I just need to take some XX steel wool to the handlebar and fork as it has very light speckling of rust and true the wheels. This bike looks like it just sat all its life. It is a shame that the original tires are starting to crack around the edge of the gumwall where it joins the tread. I figure it is still best to leave those tires on there until a suitable replacement set is found because removing them would crack the sidewalls, or would it? From a collectibility standpoint, would it be best to find some NOS Studded Schwill Balloon tires like these or put on a period correct set of Tioga Comp III?


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow, nice score. I would've fainted to see one King Sting in a Goodwill, let alone two. I love thrift stores. But next time, save the fish & chips for after.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

No kidding, my jaw dropped. I really wanted the black and gold one, it was beautiful. It needed tires though, they were totally blown out around the sidewalls. This one at least was pretty much ready to ride other than needing some air.

Speaking of tires, I found a set of NOS Schwinn Studded Balloon tires. I e-mailed the seller and he wants $250 for them. It looks like that ain't happening. Now I just need to figure out if I should leave the originals or find an appropriate set of old style tires, or just put on something modern.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow! Awesome find.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Next time try Red Lobster.  

Nice score!


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

That cleaned up nice!


Congrats on the score.


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

So........not counting the Long John Silvers meal, how much did you have to fork over for the Schwinn?
Great find..........I believe I will start checking my local goodwill stores more often!


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Cactus Jack said:


> So........not counting the Long John Silvers meal, how much did you have to fork over for the Schwinn?
> Great find..........I believe I will start checking my local goodwill stores more often!


Let's just say that I could have purchased a Long John's sampler basket combo for me and 5 friends and spent the same I did on the bike.

What was funny is that this Goodwill had a junky Wally-Schwinn in their weekly silent auction. After the other guy bought his and I paid for mine, I told the cashier that they were auctioning the wrong Schwinn. She gave me a funny look.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks great. I don't know if I would ride that and risk brake rubbing on the wheels, doesn't look like there is much rub right now.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

great. let it sit for another 20.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

ScottyMTB said:


> Looks great. I don't know if I would ride that and risk brake rubbing on the wheels, doesn't look like there is much rub right now.


The front wheel is pristine and the back has very little rub marks. I am amazed how well those old brake pads still grab. I certainly was not planning on riding it that much. I am really agonizing over whether I should replace those tires. If there werent already small chunks of side wall flaking off, I would surely keep them on there. I just don't know if they are still adding to the bike's value or taking away. This would looks so sweet with a set of blue and tan Comp IIIs (not to mention a blue saddle, Turbo perhaps).


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Anyone know if the weights listed on the spec sheet above are accurate?


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

sho220 said:


> Anyone know if the weights listed on the spec sheet above are accurate?


That is just the frame weight. 
25 pounds, not bad if that is accurate.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

sho220 said:


> Anyone know if the weights listed on the spec sheet above are accurate?


It isn't too far off. I was surprised how light the bike is. I imagine with a decent seat and lighter tires, this would come in around 25 lbs.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> The front wheel is pristine and the back has very little rub marks. I am amazed how well those old brake pads still grab. I certainly was not planning on riding it that much. I am really agonizing over whether I should replace those tires. If there werent already small chunks of side wall flaking off, I would surely keep them on there. I just don't know if they are still adding to the bike's value or taking away. This would looks so sweet with a set of blue and tan Comp IIIs (not to mention a blue saddle, Turbo perhaps).


Do you have a current source for blue skin wall comp IIIs in 26 inch? Last I heard they were worth their weight in gold to the old school bmxers. Kenda did make some copys a few years back for SE when they did their OM Flyer reissue but those are hard to find as well.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> Do you have a current source for blue skin wall comp IIIs in 26 inch? Last I heard they were worth their weight in gold to the old school bmxers. Kenda did make some copys a few years back for SE when they did their OM Flyer reissue but those are hard to find as well.


You are probably right, just dreaming how cool it would look. I would be happy with a set of plan black/tan Comp IIIs or even Cheng Shin/Kenda copies.

I found a guy selling a set of NOS Schwinn Studded Balloon tires identical to what are on the bike. He wants $250 for them, ouch!


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

<-------------jealous!

Great story! I hope the other Schwinn is given a worthy home...


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

bikerboy said:


> You are probably right, just dreaming how cool it would look. I would be happy with a set of plan black/tan Comp IIIs or even Cheng Shin/Kenda copies.
> 
> I found a guy selling a set of NOS Schwinn Studded Balloon tires identical to what are on the bike. He wants $250 for them, ouch!


Nice find! Don't pay that much for Schwinn Studded Balloons. Two years ago, I picked up an NOS set on Ebay for $80. A year ago, I bought an '83 Sidewinder that had a set in near-perfect condition for $100. Keep your eyes open and you will find a good deal.

BTW, I have an '81 King Sting 5 speeed in black/gold. They're a lot of fun to ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

82Sidewinder said:


> Nice find! Don't pay that much for Schwinn Studded Balloons. Two years ago, I picked up an NOS set on Ebay for $80. A year ago, I bought an '83 Sidewinder that had a set in near-perfect condition for $100. Keep your eyes open and you will find a good deal.
> 
> BTW, I have an '81 King Sting 5 speeed in black/gold. They're a lot of fun to ride.:thumbsup:


I am thinking a set of Kenda K-Rads would make a nice replacement fire for the bike. I found a set of blue tread / yellow gumwall that were spec'd on SE OM Flyers for $50 shipped. I also can get a set of all black K-rads for $25 from Nashbar. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

The K-rads are a decent tire........I've got the all black ones on a project bike, and they roll nicely............


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice score!

I'm still looking for a black/gold 10 speed myself...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

caloi in Brasil did a nice copy of the king sting.. late 80s.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

So here is a question...

How are these frames actually constructed? I never knew Schwinn to use 4130 frame tubes with their electro-forging process. The headtube joints are very nicely finished and are ovalized. All other joints look to be fillet brazed. Can somebody confirm this or perhaps were these tig-welded with a filler to make it looks fillet brazed? I know Jamis did this on some of their 80s mountain bikes.


----------

